# My Haunted Hotel theme party for 2013



## frogkid11

Hi All,
I wanted to document the progress of creating my Haunted Hotel theme for my indoor party this year and have a place to request feedback as I progress in this journey. My normal setting for the party each year is that of an old, decaying house/mansion but I thought about mixing it up this year, a little. With inspiration from previous Haunted Hotels found here, I made the decision that this would be the easiest in order to use a lot of my existing decorations.f

As a save the date message, I sent out hotel reservation confirmation notes to each party guest and included a small key (looked old world and picked up from Michaels) that was attached to a key tag that contained the date and time of the party. I attached tiny magnets to the key tag so they could be mounted to the fridge or such.

I've been buying vintage pieces (hotel desk bell, letter holder, cathedral radio, etc.) to set the tone of a 40's hotel but yesterday (Saturday) was the first day I have had the opportunity to actually work on the project. My house has a large "front room" which contains the foyer, living room, and dinning room all as one big open space. This is where I usually spend most of the time setting the scene for my party. The foyer will become the check in area, the living room will be the lobby extended, and the dinning room will serve as the "lounge" where the party buffet is set. These rooms will be the only areas where the hotel theme is prominent and the music will only be 40's music coming out of the repro cathedral radio. The remainder of the house and the outdoor deck and patio have seasonal decor for Halloween but don't speak specifically to the hotel theme.

Here is the current progress on the check in desk in the foyer. The desk and columns are simply made of foam insulation board covered in wood grain-look contact paper. I still plan to add some type of small lights to the front of each column and add dust and cob-webs to both the desk and the props. Any and all comments are welcome!! I'll go on to put a pile of luggage, my zombie bell hop, and my 6 foot tall metal knight in this area to complete the look.


----------



## matrixmom

Wow...Love the theme, love the props. Fabtastic!!!


----------



## Paint It Black

The hotel confirmation with key and magnet is a terrific idea. I will be following along on this thread for sure.


----------



## Kymmm

Love it!! I too will be creeping around to watch the transformation from home to hotel!!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

What a neat idea! From your pictures so far, I was reminded a bit of the Dr. Who episode "The God Complex" where The Doctor (#11), Amy & Rory are stuck in a hotel with changing corridors. And I also am thinking of the mansion from CLUE - such great inspiration there! Maybe you could find one of those wedding-type guest book pens that are feathery to add to that check-in desk. Or even an old inkwell with a quill. 

Can't wait to see more of what you end up doing!


----------



## witchy poo

I love this theme, hopefully I can do the same when we build next year. The desk looks great and so do the props.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Kymmm said:


> Love it!! I too will be creeping around to watch the transformation from home to hotel!!


Me too I am very good at creeping around.LOL


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

I used a guest book and adapted it into a registration book complete with signatures. A feathery pen, phone and desk bell are good additions as well as some snacks for sale or travel brochures for local sights (or should I say *frights*) to visit. I also have a room key cabinet (I used a shadow box) and some artwork on the walls "Our Founder" etc. This year I'm thinking of using a small secretaire as a check-in desk so I can display some more props on the cabinet shelves.


----------



## kallie

This is probably my most favorite theme I've seen people do. Forgkid, who are some of the '40s musicians/singers you plan to use?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hey @@FrogKid love your desk idea. I don't have furniture that I can drag outside, where my haunt will be, so really liking your idea there with the foamboard and contact paper. So any problems getting the contact paper to stick to the foamboard? Tips on working with it? Curious how you are able to support the weight of the radio and vase and such. I bought the same cathederal radio off of ebay earlier in the year for my vintage style themes, plus one other style for a future plan I have. Love their looks. My bell is brass as well and doesn't work so well but I love it's design. Yours looks like it's a working one and your hotel guests will have fun ringing it I'm sure. I think you could use a key rack somewhere near the front desk but other than that I think you've thought of everything important.



@@PoCoHauntGal, I haven't picked up a registry book yet. Where did you find yours? Looks kind of like one of those photo albums you add pages to. What did you do to age it? Love the brochure rack! Any closeups of it? Wondering what kinds of things you thought for sites to see. Cool phone looks like one of those heavy bakelite ones.


I'd love to have a registry book the kids sign their first names into and what costume they have (remember I'm doing hotel not as a party but set up outside on Halloween night) but just don't think the kids will take the time to sign in. What do you guys think? Worth a try or waste of time better spent on working on something else?


----------



## kallie

Here's a great one for ya! Love Artie Shaw's clarinet. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-W59FzOwYIs


----------



## Hilda

This is fabulous timing! I just started a sort of English country inspired Dead & Breakfast theme (whatever that is... LOL) I can't wait to watch your progress (and everyone's input). 

Everything you have there is beautiful!


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

_@@PoCoHauntGal, I haven't picked up a registry book yet. Where did you find yours? Looks kind of like one of those photo albums you add pages to. What did you do to age it? Love the brochure rack! Any closeups of it? Wondering what kinds of things you thought for sites to see. Cool phone looks like one of those heavy bakelite ones._

It's a guest book with inserts like a photo album so I think your photo album would work. I searched on Google for "hotel register" images and modified the images I liked. I printed them on sepia toned card stock and inserted them into the plastic sleeves to protect them. You could do the same thing to find examples of brochures or just make up your own - I have done both.









The phone is a Dutch made Bakelite telephone. When we were kids, my dad installed one in each of our bedrooms. We used to pretend it was the phone that Batman used. I always loved it and it's in pristine condition plus it still works! My brother has the wall mount version in his entrance hall.


----------



## Bethany

Spooky, how about an autograph book? The kids may be encourage & eager to sign their autograph. 
Batman, Jimmy Clark
Princess, Suzie Smith

Frogkid, cannot wait to see what else you do!!


----------



## frogkid11

PoCoHauntGal said:


> I used a guest book and adapted it into a registration book complete with signatures. A feathery pen, phone and desk bell are good additions as well as some snacks for sale or travel brochures for local sights (or should I say *frights*) to visit. I also have a room key cabinet (I used a shadow box) and some artwork on the walls "Our Founder" etc. This year I'm thinking of using a small secretaire as a check-in desk so I can display some more props on the cabinet shelves.
> 
> View attachment 172828
> 
> 
> View attachment 172829


Hey PoCo - I have seen your pictures previously which helped provide inspiration for my doing a Haunted Hotel theme. I also have noticed before that you have the one life size figure that I can never seem to find - Horace the Butler! I want him so bad and can never find him for sale.



kallie said:


> This is probably my most favorite theme I've seen people do. Forgkid, who are some of the '40s musicians/singers you plan to use?


Hi Kallie - I am actually going to use my Sirius account and broadcast the 40's on 4 station via my computer. I discovered that my house wiring will allow me to use the existing phone lines (for landlines) to plug into my computer and then I rigged a speaker to plug into a jack in the foyer so it appears the music is coming from the radio. Whatever that station plays is what will be coming out of the radio to set the tone.


----------



## frogkid11

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hey @@FrogKid love your desk idea. I don't have furniture that I can drag outside, where my haunt will be, so really liking your idea there with the foamboard and contact paper. So any problems getting the contact paper to stick to the foamboard? Tips on working with it? Curious how you are able to support the weight of the radio and vase and such. I bought the same cathederal radio off of ebay earlier in the year for my vintage style themes, plus one other style for a future plan I have. Love their looks. My bell is brass as well and doesn't work so well but I love it's design. Yours looks like it's a working one and your hotel guests will have fun ringing it I'm sure. I think you could use a key rack somewhere near the front desk but other than that I think you've thought of everything important.


Hey GoS !! - The foam board insulation I am using is the thicker 1 inch stuff; however, it is sitting directly on top of my black empire table that is normally in the foyer (that you can see in some of my other photos I have posted and is in my albums) which gives it support. The desk is built to be the exact dimensions of that table beneath so I didn't have to move the black empire table anywhere to store it - it's neatly tucked away under the facade of the desk. I am planning to make a matching keyboard that will hang in that void space behind the desk. Unfortunately, I don't have the luxury of staging the desk way out from the wall for someone to stand behind it so the board is going to hang on the wall in between those columns. The keys are also going to be a game and give-a-way the night of the party. Guest will arrive and select their "room" key with the room number. At a later time in the party, I will ask someone to draw a number from a hat and whichever number corresponds will win a prize. We will also have our normal costume contest to give away the big prize.

I am also planning on turning my open shelf bookcase into a Souvenir and Gift shop displaying items for sale. I will have toiletry items on one shelf, jewelry on another, and I need to plan out the other 2 shelves.

Yes, my bell is an eBay purchase and it works perfectly - I'm sure the guest will ring it constantly, but it will be part of the fun. My registry book is actually a 1940's account ledger book that I got from a friend - so I couldn't pass it up. I don't think I will have anyone sign it - I think I'll just use it for the look of the old aged pages and the ambiance it gives.

Please take photos of your hotel set up - I can't wait to see it !!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Below is a link for an awesome prop made by Halloween Forum member: GraveyardGus. It would be perfect for your haunt.

*http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/127675-animated-haunted-hotel-sign.html*


----------



## Tannasgach

oooh frogkid, I've been waiting for your thread.  Your check in desk looks amazing, great job. And I'm so jealous of your cathedral radio, I looked but couldn't find one. I did find a plastic Halloween radio for cheap and am hoping it won't look that bad in dim light. The idea to have forties tunes coming out from the computer is brilliant!

Any ideas for you bathroom? I'm doing _Housekreeping _in one with a skelly maid, witch's brooms, Egyptian mummy cotton linens, vintage iron and old washboards. Here's my pinterest page for D&B: http://www.pinterest.com/tannasgach/dead-and-breakfast/ Everything looks great; can't wait to see more.


----------



## frogkid11

The Halloween Lady said:


> Below is a link for an awesome prop made by Halloween Forum member: GraveyardGus. It would be perfect for your haunt.
> 
> *http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/127675-animated-haunted-hotel-sign.html*


That is so ironic that you should post that link - their sign is one of the many inspirations for my theme this year and I'm "stealing" (sshhh, don't any one tell them) their hotel name and that sign idea. I totally love it and it conveys the exact feeling I want of realistic with a twist. I didn't want anything to be obvious (ex. Blood Hotel, Witches Inn, etc.) - not that there is anything wrong with those, just I wanted more of a Tower of Terror The Hollywood Tower Hotel feeling.


----------



## frogkid11

Tannasgach said:


> oooh frogkid, I've been waiting for your thread.  Your check in desk looks amazing, great job. And I'm so jealous of your cathedral radio, I looked but couldn't find one. I did find a cheap plastic Halloween radio for cheap and am hoping it won't look that bad in dim light. The idea to have forties tunes coming out from the computer is brilliant!
> 
> Any ideas for you bathroom? I'm doing _Housekreeping _in one with a skelly maid, witch's brooms, Egyptian mummy cotton linens, vintage iron and old washboards. Here's my pinterest page for D&B: http://www.pinterest.com/tannasgach/dead-and-breakfast/ Everything looks great; can't wait to see more.


Thank you Tannasgach. You are too kind. I love your ideas for the bathroom - please post pics!! My guest bathroom doesn't have a lot of room for props so I was thinking of turning the door into the elevator with the dial above the entrance and then mask the doors as steel plated. I really love your idea and may have to do that instead. Do you have somewhere that you are displaying the egyptian cotton sheets, iron, etc. inside your bathroom?? You must have an enormous bath ! My house is from 1960 and the bathrooms and bedrooms were definitely of different proportion than new homes constructed today. I don't think the builders of the 50's and 60's gave much thought around having room to decorate and stage -LOL


----------



## mysterymaiden

This just filled me with all sorts of inspiration. I can't believe that your desk isn't wood! You may have a future as a faux-furniture designer....


----------



## frogkid11

Glad you were able to steal a few nuggets of inspiration, mysterymaiden. I'll let you know if the faux-furniture business kicks off


----------



## dawnski

Looks great--you're well on your way. Here's a link to hotel type ideas: http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-dead-breakfast/ I've always liked the idea of turning an entrance area into an old fashioned elevator. Or an alcove into an old phone booth with the drapes.


----------



## camsauce

Cool theme. You should check out this link that has some lobby pics from the Tower of Terror ride at Disneyland.

http://www.towerofterror.org/library/lobby-pictures#.UkC0q4acfm4


----------



## frogkid11

Thanks camsauce. I have taken a lot of inspiration from the Tower of Terror settings and backstory for my theme this year. In fact, I was sent photos of the hotel gift shop, by fellow member StacyN, when it is decked out like it would have existed during Halloween in the 1940's. Based upon those pics, I have decided to turn my open shelf bookcase into a type of "gift and souvenir" area of my hotel. The highest shelf in the pictures are the toiletry items for sale. I need to add labels to the bottles and different paper wrappers to the bars of soap, but you get the idea. The 2nd shelf you see if all "gifts" from ladies jewelry and accessories to cigars for the men. The last shelf are a few items for sale in case any of the former guests forgot to bring costumes or masks -they can easily buy one here at the gift shop and be prepared for the big Halloween Bash up at the Tip Top Club. On each shelf you will see just a hint of my vintage Halloween decoration collection as I'm using that to set the tone as if the gift shop had decorated for upcoming Halloween festivities circa 1940's. I am awaiting my Fullers Earth (again suggested by Stacy) to bring a very dusty look to everything and then will string cobwebs and add more dust. Here are a few preliminary photos:


----------



## KimandRob

awesome!!!!!!!! all of it!!!!!


----------



## dawnski

I just rode that ride a week ago! You should pick up one of their guest room key chains as a prop. http://www.yourwdwstore.net/Disney-Keychain-Keyring--Tower-of-Terror--Room-1313_p_18508.html

Also some Twilight Zone pics since they play the start of it as part of the pre-ride walk thru.


----------



## Tannasgach

frogkid, I love your gift shop shelves, what a cool idea!


----------



## B Scary

I can't find the video I made for a teaser save the date to our party but I used this video for inspiration and used part of the audio recording on my answering machine/voice mail when people RSVP'd. Thought I'd share. Love how your hotel is coming along. Still one of my favorite themes that we done.


----------



## frogkid11

Thanks BScary - that video was phenomenal !! I can see why it gave your inspiration for your video save the date. If you ever do come across it, I would love to see it. Thanks for the comments - I was using your photos from your previous decorating as inspiration when I decided upon this theme and I feel I have a lot to live up to


----------



## Hilda

I never should have started looking at this thread (and the links provided). I already had too many projects going at once! LOL
I'm sitting here eyeballing the coat closet in the foyer and wondering how to turn it into an elevator. hahahahaha


----------



## frogkid11

Hilda said:


> I never should have started looking at this thread (and the links provided). I already had too many projects going at once! LOL
> I'm sitting here eyeballing the coat closet in the foyer and wondering how to turn it into an elevator. hahahahaha


DO IT, DO IT, DO IT !!! LOL. I wish I had a coat closet as that would have been PERFECT !! I'm thinking of the turning the doorway between my living room and the hallway into the elevator as it has solid bi-folding doors already -I may make panels that look like metal so folks have to "get into the elevator" to pass through the lobby.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I have tentative plans sketched out for an elevator in my hotel haunt (haunt is outdoors BTW) that I really hope I can include this year. I'll have a sign saying _Out of Order_ or _Under Repairs_ or something like that. Might do a stand for the sign or if running out of time just post it on the wall near the Up/Down button. Debating what type of barrier to use in front of the elevator --scissor gate, posts with a fabric padded rope, something along those lines. 

What I really want to achieve if I get that far will be a bloody hand that will move up and down between the two elevator doors as the elevator is stuck between floors. Pretty sure I figured out a way to do this outdoors in one or two areas of our front yard but will need some kind of framing material, etc. to construct the doors. I just think this will be a riot if I can find the time to do a good job on it. If I run out of time the hand will have to be stationary. Also want to create a lobby-like area where the elevator is and trying to work out what that might include.


I did BTW pick up that great looking Libman ostrich feather duster that FrogKid used. Found it at a CVS in store, but also saw that Home Depot has it to order online and have delivered to their stores (no HD in my area stocks it). I think Feather Dusters are going to be one of those illusive items. Already feel they are as most stores don't carry them and instead stock microfiber. So if you guys have any thoughts of making a haunted feather duster down the road you might want to look for one while you can pick them up with a little effort.


----------



## frogkid11

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I have tentative plans sketched out for an elevator in my hotel haunt (haunt is outdoors BTW) that I really hope I can include this year. I'll have a sign saying _Out of Order_ or _Under Repairs_ or something like that. Might do a stand for the sign or if running out of time just post it on the wall near the Up/Down button. Debating what type of barrier to use in front of the elevator --scissor gate, posts with a fabric padded rope, something along those lines.
> 
> What I really want to achieve if I get that far will be a bloody hand that will move up and down between the two elevator doors as the elevator is stuck between floors. Pretty sure I figured out a way to do this outdoors in one or two areas of our front yard but will need some kind of framing material, etc. to construct the doors. I just think this will be a riot if I can find the time to do a good job on it. If I run out of time the hand will have to be stationary. Also want to create a lobby-like area where the elevator is and trying to work out what that might include.


That's an awesome idea, GOS !! I truly hope you can get the moving hand to work and PLEASE, PLEASE post pics as work on it. Glad to hear you got your feather duster, too. I can't wait to see my party guests reaction to that and the haunted vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Hilda

Ohhhhh fancy feather duster.... (putting it on the list). 
Oh stop!!! I am out of time. I have 500 blowmolds that are not going to put themselves out in the yard! hahahahahaha 
(Just joking. I am watching you all for ideas for NEXT year!)


----------



## KirstenOellers

we are also throwing a Haunted Hotel themed party this ywar. It wil be our first ever Halloweenparty and we thought this theme would give us a chance to see wether or not the people we invited are into this Halloween-thing.
I think I'll join in here and share our prgogress withh you guys.
Our invitations are all being distributed this week. (We did a save the date by Whats App message a few weeks ago so people knew what was coming)








We send out brochures about our Hotel, addes some altered pictures of our home and made up a story. 60 years ago, overnight suddenly all of the guests and personel vanished. We bought the hotel and are throwing a grand openingparty 60 years to the day after this event. (we should really know better, right?)
So far, peaople who have received our invite were all very excited...so far so good.

we started some static propbuilding (no fancy moving ande electronic props overhere, we are very much cardboards people)
Thanks to some posts by undeadofnight on this forum, we are building a cardboard fireplace and a cardboard grandfatherclock. We just now finished assembling them, hubbie will start the paintjob tomorrow.
















we actually have an item that's allready finished...
I made a keyrack to go with our cardboard check in desk
















We are altering some cheap dollarstorefinds, we are building pumpkinrot pumpkins out of paper mache, we are building a sign out of cardboard, our elevator allready works in our mind and a dozen more projects are in progress.
more pictures can be found in my album.

I'm really glad you started this thread, it gets my creative juices flowing even more!


----------



## frogkid11

your progress looks great, Kirsten!! Please continue to share your photos here and I'll do the same so we can "compare notes" -


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Kirsten, love a theme with a good back story and would love to see your progress. How many people are you expecting?


----------



## Tannasgach

wow Kirsten, you and your husband are master cardboard crafters! That fireplace looks awesome! The checkin desk came out really nice too and can't wait to see the clock finished.


----------



## KirstenOellers

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Kirsten, love a theme with a good back story and would love to see your progress. How many people are you expecting?


We expect around 30 guests..give or take a few...since it's our first Halloweenparty we hope people get into the spirit


----------



## Hilda

I was going for more a Dead & Breakfast, but the hotel theme is terrific. I found myself looking for a bellhop costume for a skelly in the foyer (and could not find one online), and had to remind myself that a bed and breakfast would not have a bellhop. I am jealous of your theme. LOL 

I did make a board for room keys.


----------



## ashtonia

Hilda said:


> I was going for more a Dead & Breakfast, but the hotel theme is terrific. I found myself looking for a bellhop costume for a skelly in the foyer (and could not find one online), and had to remind myself that a bed and breakfast would not have a bellhop. I am jealous of your theme. LOL
> 
> I did make a board for room keys.
> 
> View attachment 174331


I LOVE that! Where did you find the keys?


----------



## Hilda

ashtonia said:


> I LOVE that! Where did you find the keys?


Thanks. They were on a card in the scrapbooking section at Michaels (craft store). I was so excited to find them... then when I got home I realized I am such a knucklehead. They are metal, but are one sided and very thin. The other side had adhesive tape on them for scrapbook purposes. LOL I used goo-gone to get the adhesive off and they will work for now until I can find some real old keys. LOL


----------



## Tannasgach

I think they look great Hilda.


----------



## frogkid11

Hilda said:


> I was going for more a Dead & Breakfast, but the hotel theme is terrific. I found myself looking for a bellhop costume for a skelly in the foyer (and could not find one online), and had to remind myself that a bed and breakfast would not have a bellhop. I am jealous of your theme. LOL
> 
> I did make a board for room keys.
> 
> View attachment 174331


Hilda, you are hilarious. I can see you frantically searching for a bellhop costume and then the light bulb goes off that you don't need one...I couldn't help but picture it in mind. I love your keyboard. I, too, found my keys at Michaels - it seems that they had an aisle with different themes and you could find all kinds of stuff that related to theme and one was "memory" or something like that and all the notecards, boxes, stickers, and decorations had to do with keys. I love the look of your keys.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I just love the look of your keyboard! Personally I would put the key board out of reach of guests (so they don't play with the keys) amd leave it just as it is. Really it looks great.


----------



## KirstenOellers

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I just love the look of your keyboard! Personally I would put the key board out of reach of guests (so they don't play with the keys) amd leave it just as it is. Really it looks great.


I couldn't agree more....it looks great Hilda


----------



## Hilda

My first piece of luggage.
A few weeks ago, I found this wonderful old Henry Likly trunk put out for the garbage from the parsonage across the street. I was THRILLED!!! My husband and I have been thinking of funky spooky destination spots... (I took this picture when I had 2/3rds of the labels on). I already know some of the labels are not aged... that is deliberate. Our skeleton couple is well traveled. There are labels representing every decade since the 1930s, right up to the present. There are labels from Europe, the usual American vacations spots, along with some Grateful Dead references, of course horror movie references, the couple was aboard the Titantic, and even the resort in the Poconos where we were married. I should take another picture, we've added some more great labels... The Lizzy Bordon Bed & Breakfast and a few from The Overlook. I have fallen in love with this curbside treasure!


----------



## frogkid11

Ok, next chapter - the staff. I have finished my bellhop and he's not exactly the way I wanted him from the vision in my mind's eye. The altered jacket was originally completely closed at the top because I folded in the lapels which are usually folded back onto the coat. It looked so good closed until I realized the camera sensor to make him "come alive" was now hidden under the fabric. Since I want him to come alive and scare folks when they enter the hotel, I had to open the jacket, fashion a type of neckerchief out of black fabric, and cut a hole so the sensor could pick up movement. It works well now but I had to sacrifice the uniform. The last two things are to add the iron on transfer of the hotel monogram and shielf on the upper pocket (under that yellow trim) and then add some dust so the jacket appears "well - worn". Please let me know if you have any ideas/suggestions to make him look more "authentic" as an old school bellhop. Thanks!!


----------



## frogkid11

Hilda ..that luggage is Out of this World !!! And FREE ???!!!!!! You have some awesome luck, my dear. You did a fabulous job of making the dearly departed couple well traveled - I personally appreciate that they were aboard the Titanic...very classy ! Can you come fix my luggage now???


----------



## Bethany

OMG Hilda & Frogkid11 your things look Fan freakin' Tastic!!
Hilda, If I still have the City of Toledo Seal stickers in my car, would you want one for your case? Frogkid11 same goes for you too?


----------



## Hilda

Oh Oh Oh Oh The Bellhop of my DREAMS!!!!!!! 
Fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am laughing so hard. I didn't know you were making one and I was daydreaming of one! He's lovely! Perfect.


----------



## Hilda

EDIT: Apparently I am REALLY excited about the bellhop! LOL Sorry for the duplicate post! hahaha 

Oh Oh Oh Oh The Bellhop of my DREAMS!!!!!!! 
Fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am laughing so hard. I didn't know you were making one and I was daydreaming of one! He's lovely! Perfect.


----------



## frogkid11

Bethany said:


> OMG Hilda & Frogkid11 your things look Fan freakin' Tastic!!
> Hilda, If I still have the City of Toledo Seal stickers in my car, would you want one for your case? Frogkid11 same goes for you too?


OMG!! Sure - just let me know what I owe you for the sticker and the shipping.


----------



## Bethany

frogkid11 said:


> OMG!! Sure - just let me know what I owe you for the sticker and the shipping.


LOL they are small & I can fit them in an envelope!! I'll check tomorrow in my car. Hopefully they're in there, Otherwise it will be after we move & settle in a house


----------



## dawnski

Great ideas everyone. Looking good!


----------



## Tannasgach

Omg, love the bellhop!!!! 
What prop is that frogkidd, I'm not familiar with him? All I can suggest is maybe grungy up his coat a little bit and add some moss or seaweed type stuff hanging from his lapels.

Hilda, what a cool idea for the backstory on your luggage labels! Way back when I first started researching my D&B theme I ordered newspaper reproductions. These are whole newspapers not just the front page. I plan on putting two on my check in counter and one on my breakfast tray. Here's the site - http://nservices.com/replica.htm I'm not really sure now why I got the Kennedy one.


----------



## Hilda

Bethany ~ Oh yes please! I would love it! 

Tannasgach ~ Thank you . The reproduction newspapers is a fantastic idea!! I must get one.

Frogkid ~ My husband is seriously impressed with your bellboy. He also would not believe me when I told him what the front desk is made from. LOL 
I am seriously coveting that bellboy... er bellzombie.


----------



## KirstenOellers

Hilda it looks really good...I too love the idea they were on board the titanic!

Frogkid great job on the bellhop. He even looks eager to drag all the luggage around!!


----------



## KirstenOellers

I made my newspaper online and printed it of on my homeprinter.
I used this site (it's in dutch but the steps are easy and maybe there's an English version?)

http://www.zelfkrantmaken.nl/

You can make an entire newspaper 

I used this to make the frontpage newspaperclipping we used in our invitations...best part is: it looks real and its free...
For my old clippings I stainded the paper afterwards using wallnutink...
Maybe it's worth a try Hilda?


----------



## Paint It Black

I was away this weekend and just catching up with all these great additions. 

Frogkid, your bellhop is to die for! 

Hilda, The suitcase is perfect. I was the one suggesting the Hotel Del Coronado a week or so ago. Did you add that one? Also the Queen Mary, docked in Long Beach, CA that is "haunted."


----------



## Saki.Girl

frogkid11 said:


> Ok, next chapter - the staff. I have finished my bellhop and he's not exactly the way I wanted him from the vision in my mind's eye. The altered jacket was originally completely closed at the top because I folded in the lapels which are usually folded back onto the coat. It looked so good closed until I realized the camera sensor to make him "come alive" was now hidden under the fabric. Since I want him to come alive and scare folks when they enter the hotel, I had to open the jacket, fashion a type of neckerchief out of black fabric, and cut a hole so the sensor could pick up movement. It works well now but I had to sacrifice the uniform. The last two things are to add the iron on transfer of the hotel monogram and shielf on the upper pocket (under that yellow trim) and then add some dust so the jacket appears "well - worn". Please let me know if you have any ideas/suggestions to make him look more "authentic" as an old school bellhop. Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 174610
> View attachment 174611
> View attachment 174612


love the bell hop 
what a great theam loving seeing all your doing guys


----------



## Hilda

Paint It Black said:


> IHilda, The suitcase is perfect. I was the one suggesting the Hotel Del Coronado a week or so ago. Did you add that one? Also the Queen Mary, docked in Long Beach, CA that is "haunted."


YES! Thank you! I immediately found vintage looking travel labels for both of them and added them.  The suggestions were greatly appreciated. Thank you again!


----------



## frogkid11

Tannasgach said:


> Omg, love the bellhop!!!!
> What prop is that frogkidd, I'm not familiar with him? All I can suggest is maybe grungy up his coat a little bit and add some moss or seaweed type stuff hanging from his lapels.


Thank you, Tannasgach. My bellhop started as the Grandin Road life size animated zombie. HallowSusieBoo was kind enough to pick him up for me at the Grandin Road outlet for a fraction of the catalog price but I knew the minute I saw him in the GR video that he would make a great bellhop for my hotel. Here is a link to the GR item:

http://www.grandinroad.com/life-siz...ttrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0&redirect=y


----------



## Paint It Black

Frogkid, I think your visualization of the zombie as a bellhop was awesome. It turned out great! I don't know that I could have had that foresight.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

_


frogkid11 said:



Ok, next chapter - the staff. I have finished my bellhop and he's not exactly the way I wanted him from the vision in my mind's eye. Please let me know if you have any ideas/suggestions to make him look more "authentic" as an old school bellhop. Thanks!!

Click to expand...

_


frogkid11 said:


> With all that luggage piling up, he's going to need a baggage cart. Hmmm - that reminds me - my cart could use some updating. I'm thinking of maybe using bones for the frame work instead of the brass pipe.


----------



## Jules17

Love the bellhop, he looks great!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

PoCoHaunt Gal, great ideas for the luggage cart. We have one of those kind of office carts to move boxes, flat bottom on wheels with a handle on one side. Could definitely see modifying that. Thanks for the great idea. Not sure I'll be able to use it this year but really nice the concept. If you can make a upside down U like the brass metal on the cart, you could add a skeleton head to the top where in the photo they have a brass ball shape.


----------



## Hilda

Ohhhhhh elevators, bellhops, and luggage carts. I think I want to sell my Dead & Breakfast and buy a Haunted Hotel instead.


----------



## Tannasgach

rofl no Hilda the D&B's are charming and bewitchy.


----------



## Hilda

Tannasgach said:


> rofl no Hilda the D&B's are charming and bewitchy.


I am laughing so hard right now!


----------



## frogkid11

Hilda said:


> Ohhhhhh elevators, bellhops, and luggage carts. I think I want to sell my Dead & Breakfast and buy a Haunted Hotel instead.


Now I feel Halloween guilt for tempting Hilda into changing her theme for this year. How about I offer a free stay at my hotel for this year?


----------



## KristyIsMe

Wow, that looks so awesome


----------



## frogkid11

Opinion needed on the back story for this year's theme and invitation:

So my back story on the hotel is that it was built here in Virginia in 1921 boasting the highest amenities and ultra-luxurious accommodations. It quickly become the hot spot for Hollywood assets seeking recluse from the lack of privacy of tinsel-town and the east coast socialites who wanted to mingle with the affluent west coast visitors. In 1944, a local woman had begun having an affair with a high profile Hollywood producer who promised her a life on the big screen and they used the hotel as the location for their rendezvous. In 1946, they decided to meet again during the annual Halloween masquerade ball knowing that no one would recognize them in costume. The plan was for her to fly back to Hollywood and leave her husband and old life behind the day following the party. Her husband received word of the long affair and the plans for her to leave him and decided to take matters into his own hands. On the night of the Halloween party, the husband arrived, in full costume, and found his wife in the arms of the producer. He watched them for several hours as they danced, kissed, and embraced the night away. The rage had built up so intensely in the husband, that he grabbed a butcher's knife from the kitchen and proceeded to kill his wife, the producer, and 30 innocent guests and staff members before turning the knife on himself. Witnesses said that it was one of the worst massacre events ever recorded in history and the hysteria of the other guests filled the hotel as they ran for their lives in an attempt to leave the hotel. The hotel was immediately closed as the sight of the crime scene and never re-opened to the public or any remaining staff or management.

Here is my delimma - I have several scenarios by which to "set the tone" on the invitations but am not sure which would be the most "effective", so I need your opinions. Do I send the invitations as if I have re-opened the hotel just in time to carry on the tradition of the annual Halloween masquerade ball? If I went this way, I would recount the history but make it clear that I have made sure the hotel was safe. Then a week before the party, I will mail out notes (on the stationary) that weird things have been happening as we get closer to the grand opening but that everything is safe. Then as guests arrive, they see that the hotel has turned back in time. OR do I send the invitations as if I am hosting a party reminiscent of the hotel annual Halloween party in the old abandoned hotel that has never been touched since Halloween 1946? If you have any other ideas, I'm definitely open to the suggestions - I just want the invites to set the right tone so that it "makes sense" that people are arriving at a "hotel" where there is blood stained covered furniture and drapes along with a ton of spider webs and dust from decades of neglect. Thanks for helping !!


----------



## StacyN

Maybe you're a long-lost relative who has come into your inheritance...an old, abandoned hotel. You decide to throw a big Halloween bash to help raise the funds needed to return the hotel to it's former glory. ...OR

Send a main invitation as if the you inherited the Hotel and you're fixing it up with the Halloween Party as the Grand Re-Opening.
Then a short time later send a "note" explaining that the workmen you hired left without explanation and their work unfinished...but not to worry, the party is still on. 
Pardon the dust.


----------



## KirstenOellers

Lol Hilda...you could always expand in years to come ..


----------



## KirstenOellers

I went with the option that we are reopening the hotel but don't have the means to restore it to it's former glory just yet. On Halloween our grand reopeningparty will show our guests what the Hotel looked like when it was abandonned 60 years ago. Hubby and I will be dressed as the former owners...

We did'nt bother too much with making our story plausible...since people expect the scenery to be scary I don't think any of our guests will be asking questions. At least thats what I hope...


----------



## frogkid11

StacyN said:


> Maybe you're a long-lost relative who has come into your inheritance...an old, abandoned hotel. You decide to throw a big Halloween bash to help raise the funds needed to return the hotel to it's former glory. ...OR
> 
> Send a main invitation as if the you inherited the Hotel and you're fixing it up with the Halloween Party as the Grand Re-Opening.
> Then a short time later send a "note" explaining that the workmen you hired left without explanation and their work unfinished...but not to worry, the party is still on.
> Pardon the dust.


Totally loving that spin on it, Stacy!!!!! Thank you so much.


----------



## obcessedwithit

this is awesome, love your bellhop, I am watching this thread as I am doing the same theme. I love the story ideas....I am doing keys for my guest to pick up at check in, they have rooms number and will be used for the door prize drawings. keep posting!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Floating Suitcases*

Had an idea when I was thinking about the bellboy and the luggage, which unfortunately won't work for me since my Hotel is being setup outside using my porch and courtyard and also our house windows. Floating Suitcase/s. If I was using my two-story house inside to decorate for a Hotel party, I would make foam suitcases and suspend them from the ceiling in our stairwell going upstairs. Our stairwell is visible and in a great location. It would be like the suitcase/s were being delivered upstairs to the guest bedrooms by a ghost or by a witch's spell.

I really did like this idea quite a bit so then considered upping it a bit and making it a moving prop. I contemplated the thought of the suitcases running on a Flying Ghost Line (kind of appropriate ) somewhere outside in my haunt space, but haven't come up with a workable and effective layout so far to do that. I suppose I could try a line run above one of the upstairs bedroom windows and have the suitcases look like they are traveling back and forth in the air in that "hotel" room. However the most visible room to do that in is going to have a moving window projection (Dminor's the Ghost Maid) and I have run out of ideas for the moment on how or where to do this. 

Maybe the Floating Suitcase/s would work for some of you and wouldn't be a total lost cause for an idea.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

_


Ghost of Spookie said:



Had an idea when I was thinking about the bellboy and the luggage, which unfortunately won't work for me since my Hotel is being setup outside using my porch and courtyard and also our house windows. Floating Suitcase/s. If I was using my two-story house inside to decorate for a Hotel party, I would make foam suitcases and suspend them from the ceiling in our stairwell going upstairs. Our stairwell is visible and in a great location. It would be like the suitcase/s were being delivered upstairs to the guest bedrooms by a ghost or by a witch's spell.

I really did like this idea quite a bit so then considered upping it a bit and making it a moving prop. I contemplated the thought of the suitcases running on a Flying Ghost Line (kind of appropriate ) somewhere outside in my haunt space, but haven't come up with a workable and effective layout so far to do that. I suppose I could try a line run above one of the upstairs bedroom windows and have the suitcases look like they are traveling back and forth in the air in that "hotel" room. However the most visible room to do that in is going to have a moving window projection (Dminor's the Ghost Maid) and I have run out of ideas for the moment on how or where to do this. 

Maybe the Floating Suitcase/s would work for some of you and wouldn't be a total lost cause for an idea.

Click to expand...

_
Many years ago, when I worked downtown, the Sears store had a travel promotion on that featured travel posters and suitcases suspended above the escalators. As you moved up or down the escalators, it gave the illusion that the suitcases were flying. It was a real eye catcher.

I think if you had some suitcases (or what resembled suitcases) hanging at different heights and had a strobe light on them, it would make them appear to be moving or hovering. 

As a side not, I just attended the Interior Design show and one of the display "rooms" had wine glasses suspended over the table. Hard to see in my photo but in person, the effect was pretty cool. I can just imagine the effect whole table settings floating over a table would look - like a haunted diner.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

PoCoHauntGal, that photo does look cool. Certainly looks like it could have been a witch's spell frozen in time. Especially with the glasses all kind of topsy turvy.

Too bad we don't have a photo of the Sears display. That sounds exactly like what I was trying to describe and would have loved to see their suitcases.

I like idea of the strobe lights to fool the eye. I have a few strobes but rarely did them out. Bought them to use for lightning effects and just don't give them much thought otherwise.


----------



## frogkid11

Worked on some more "small" projects for the hotel today. First, I wanted to add some lights to the columns of my check-in desk; however, since the desk is made entirely of styrofoam weight would definitely be an issue. Solution - purchase a clear acrylic bowl from Dollar Tree, cut it in half, and spray it with frost paint (thanks StacyN for the suggestion). So, I turned this:








into this:...first with the lights off








then with them on:








makes quite a difference in the columns on the desk, I think.

Next, I made the Directory board (inspired totally by the Tower of Terror lobby decorations - can you tell?). Now to make the entire case that houses this board.








Hope everyone else's Hotels are coming along !!!


----------



## Hilda

Incredible!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow Frogkid that desk area is fabulous. And the sconces turned out great. Can I ask what the contact paper ended up costing you? Looks like quite a bit of coverage. I haven't figured out yet what to do for my Front Desk. I still can't get over how terrific yours looks. The luggage came out great too. 

I have a sign board planned as well but just to direct to the people to the Elevator and Front Desk. I did find letters at Office Depot but didn't think of posting them with missing letters. Like the look. My hotel sign kind of uses something like that in that the hotel, being haunted, is named after the owner, G. Host Manor Inn. The G was going to be tilted like it was close to falling off and the Os are going to be lit eyeballs (found these eyeball adult masks at Target a few weeks back and just thought they would get people's attention from the street especially if lit up).


----------



## Haunted Nana

I'm thinkin' I need to reserve a room.LOL


----------



## Erzsébet

I absolutely love your attention to detail! Looks wonderful, i so would not not take a room, I'd be too scared...  The luggage is top notch.


----------



## frogkid11

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wow Frogkid that desk area is fabulous. And the sconces turned out great. Can I ask what the contact paper ended up costing you? Looks like quite a bit of coverage. I haven't figured out yet what to do for my Front Desk. I still can't get over how terrific yours looks. The luggage came out great too.


Of course you can ask, GOS. It took 6 rolls of the "wooden" contact paper to make the actual desk and they were purchased at the Dollar Tree so it only set me back $6.00 + the tax. After making the desk, I knew I wanted more so the columns came to be. I used 4 more rolls so my grand total for the "wood" in that desk was no more than $12 in total.

I can't wait to see your pictures as I love the sound of everything you have described.


----------



## frogkid11

Erzsébet said:


> I absolutely love your attention to detail! Looks wonderful, i so would not not take a room, I'd be too scared...  The luggage is top notch.


Thank you Erzse'bet.


----------



## frogkid11

Haunted Nana said:


> I'm thinkin' I need to reserve a room.LOL


Room 1313 has a great view of the cemetary, Haunted Nana - shall I have the front desk reserve it for you?


----------



## Hilda

Since we've gotten on this hotel/motel/D&B kick, I'm digging out all sorts of old decor I had stashed away and forgotten. Here's a family heirloom I'm getting back out that will be perfect. It hangs on a wall plate shaped like a dragon. 

Before I was born my parents moved into an old schoolhouse in Long Valley, NJ (an area rich in supernatural history). They found this bell still hanging inside. It was so covered in built-up gunk that for the next fifty years you could not make out the design. It has hung in the foyer of every house my parents lived in. When they passed a few years ago, I decided to hang it in my foyer, but first I cleaned off the gunk and... well... YIPES. Those are some sort of soldiers all carrying severed heads and putting them into baskets. LOL Uh.... WHAT?!?!?! I put the bell away. hahaha

Well I think it's time we use the creepy bell again.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

Hilda said:


> Since we've gotten on this hotel/motel/D&B kick, I'm digging out all sorts of old decor I had stashed away and forgotten. Here's a family heirloom I'm getting back out that will be perfect. It hangs on a wall plate shaped like a dragon.
> 
> Before I was born my parents moved into an old schoolhouse in Long Valley, NJ (an area rich in supernatural history). They found this bell still hanging inside. It was so covered in built-up gunk that for the next fifty years you could not make out the design. It has hung in the foyer of every house my parents lived in. When they passed a few years ago, I decided to hang it in my foyer, but first I cleaned off the gunk and... well... YIPES. Those are some sort of soldiers all carrying severed heads and putting them into baskets. LOL Uh.... WHAT?!?!?! I put the bell away. hahaha
> 
> Well I think it's time we use the creepy bell again.
> 
> View attachment 176280
> View attachment 176281


*Wow - that must have been one tough school to attend. No wooden switch for misbehaving just OFF WITH YOUR HEAD!
Wonder what the dropout rate was - or should I say fall off rate?*

When we were young kids, we lived in the wilds of North Vancouver - trees as far as the eye could see. My dad hung an old brass bell out on our front porch to summon us in from the woods. It hung on every house my parents owned and has hung on my own for the last 25+ years. It was sentimental for me and occasionally I used it to beckon my boys although the threat of losing their heads might have made it more effective! 

Every year, at the stroke of midnight, I use it to ring in the New Year and at the same time, it reminds me of my father.
Maybe Clarence was right - "Every time you hear a bell ring, it means that some angel's just got his wings." 

If you didn't before, I hope you hang it up and keep it up. It would be nice to find some history on it and put up a plaque with such info on it.
This link shows something very similar if not the same story. 

www.americanbell.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=469


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

frogkid11 said:


> Of course you can ask, GOS. It took 6 rolls of the "wooden" contact paper to make the actual desk and they were purchased at the Dollar Tree so it only set me back $6.00 + the tax. After making the desk, I knew I wanted more so the columns came to be. I used 4 more rolls so my grand total for the "wood" in that desk was no more than $12 in total.
> 
> I can't wait to see your pictures as I love the sound of everything you have described.


You are one smart cookie! I would never of thought of looking for contact paper at Dollar Tree!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hilda said:


> Since we've gotten on this hotel/motel/D&B kick, I'm digging out all sorts of old decor I had stashed away and forgotten. Here's a family heirloom I'm getting back out that will be perfect. It hangs on a wall plate shaped like a dragon.
> 
> Before I was born my parents moved into an old schoolhouse in Long Valley, NJ (an area rich in supernatural history). They found this bell still hanging inside. It was so covered in built-up gunk that for the next fifty years you could not make out the design. It has hung in the foyer of every house my parents lived in. When they passed a few years ago, I decided to hang it in my foyer, but first I cleaned off the gunk and... well... YIPES. Those are some sort of soldiers all carrying severed heads and putting them into baskets. LOL Uh.... WHAT?!?!?! I put the bell away. hahaha
> 
> Well I think it's time we use the creepy bell again.
> 
> View attachment 176280
> View attachment 176281



Very neat backstories on your bells, Hilda and PoCoHauntGal. 

Hilda that bell is in beautiful condition and the relief work on it is quite detailed. It would be interesting to know what the bell depicted. Kind of goes along with "for whom the bell tolls". The relief reminds me of some of the stories depicted even on ancient Egyptian hieroglyphs of past battles. While it might be a gory depiction Hilda, it sure would be a conversation piece if people took the time to look at it. I'd keep it up all year round. Besides like the reminder of your family time.

The pointy kind of helmuts on the soldiers reminds me of the ancient Assyrians who captured and ruled a huge chunk of the middle east. The unfortunate soldiers beheaded look more like their helmuts were worn by the Spaniards or Romans possibly. I'm by no means a history buff though. Interesting that the dress of the two groups of people on the right are different, perhaps two different countries conquered? Were there any markings on the inside of the bell or around the edges? If _Antique Road Show_ comes to your area it might be an interesting item to take into them.


----------



## Hilda

PoCoHauntGal ~ Thank you for the link!!! I was searching for any information on the bell! Thank you so much!
Ghost of Spookie ~ What a keen eye you have... I didn't notice the different helmets. Interesting!! Thanks. 
Yes. I think this is the new front bell for my house now.


----------



## Bethany

Frogkid, I would LOVE to reserve Room 1313! What you have done is Amazing!
What everyone has done with their themes is Amazing! I've never thought to do a Haunted Hotel theme, but I must say after seeing all the terrific ideas here, I just may have to do it one year!! Loving everyone's talent & attention to detail!! Fa BOO Lous!


----------



## frogkid11

Bethany said:


> Frogkid, I would LOVE to reserve Room 1313! What you have done is Amazing!
> What everyone has done with their themes is Amazing! I've never thought to do a Haunted Hotel theme, but I must say after seeing all the terrific ideas here, I just may have to do it one year!! Loving everyone's talent & attention to detail!! Fa BOO Lous!


Thanks Bethany! Your room is reserved and I even have the luggage tags ready with your room number on it!


----------



## Haunted Nana

Well looks like it didn't get back to you soon enough and 1313 is spoken for but I'll be glad to reserve room 13 since I was born on that lucky number I am use to it.LOLFrog kid you are genius I am in love with your Haunted hotel.


----------



## KirstenOellers

A no-picture update on our hotel.

The invitations are send out and so far the response is great. They really brought soms anticipation with our guests.
All our friends are thinking collecting and some even shopping to find the perfect outfit for the party.

overhere in the Majestic Palace hotel we are franticly working on a thousand items at once.
Hubbie is painting all the furniture, I'm making the Hotelsign, decorating the frontdesk, wiring our antique radio, and have all kinds of creative ideas about photoboots, telephones, postcards, signs bouncing through my head.

so there will be more pictures very soon, I just wonder about all the strange noises I keep hearing in our Hotel....


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

Saw this on ebay - would be great to create a hotel hallway.

www.ebay.ca/itm/6-GOTHIC-HALLWAY-Te...293?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eca1600fd


----------



## dawnski

Hilda, take your bell to Antiques Roadshow. "Would you be surprised to learn your bell is worth $2000?" I can't believe how much those items are worth on that show.


----------



## Hilda

Dawnski ~ Can you imagine? LOL The house it was found in was built in 1800, so who knows. 

Frogkid ~ I keep going back and looking at your front desk. I cannot get over that you made that out of foam and contact paper. You have seriously incredible faux furniture making skills. So what is next? I keep checking this thread to see what your next reveal will be.


----------



## talkingcatblues

Oh my gosh, I had missed that sentence and thought they were real! How great! They must be so light!


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

*I love the look of those "Edison / Marconi Bulbs" that you can buy. They look great in an open fixture on a desk or table lamp or in a hanging light fixture. You can even buy one of those inexpensive swag light cords with bulb holder for cheap to use as a temporary light. They look great in those wire basket fixtures - very steam punk.*















*I'm also making a little plaque with a key sticking out of it to go with this sign for one of my "wall props".
Maybe this would be a nice addition in one of your suites? 
*


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

PoCoHauntGal said:


> Saw this on ebay - would be great to create a hotel hallway.
> 
> www.ebay.ca/itm/6-GOTHIC-HALLWAY-Terror-Scene-Setter-HAUNTED-MANSION-Halloween-Prop-Decoration-/200958935293?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eca1600fd
> 
> View attachment 176799



Funny you posted that. I picked that one of those up on after clearance sale last year at Halloween City. It's a great look and vintage kind of. Wish they had other hallways like it but without anyone in them to expand the look. I figured the only place I could use it for my hotel this year was on one of my garage doors and set the rest of the area around it to look like more a wing of a lobby with a chair and table and my sign saying Front Desk <--- and Elevator --->. I have some potted plants and palms from Big Lots clearance sales over the years and will fill out the space that way. I think it will turn out nice. I still have to figure out how to suspend my haunted chandelier in my Front Desk area.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I still have to figure out how to suspend my haunted chandelier in my Front Desk area.


If you don't want to put a hook in your ceiling, you could also use a wall-mounted plant bracket. There are lots of styles and lengths available.
I guess it depends on how heavy it is and where exactly you want to hang it.






​


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

PoCoHauntGal said:


> *I love the look of those "Edison / Marconi Bulbs" that you can buy. They look great in an open fixture on a desk or table lamp or in a hanging light fixture. You can even buy one of those inexpensive swag light cords with bulb holder for cheap to use as a temporary light. They look great in those wire basket fixtures - very steam punk.*
> 
> View attachment 176930
> View attachment 176936
> 
> 
> *I'm also making a little plaque with a key sticking out of it to go with this sign for one of my "wall props".
> Maybe this would be a nice addition in one of your suites?
> *
> View attachment 176931



Those vintage looking Edison lights have come down quite a bit in price over the years. For quite sometime I could only find them stocked online and think they were about $20 from some bulb comapny out east. I contemplated them for a mad scinetist lab one year but ultimately balked at the price for a one time use and went with a different theme. This year I saw them in either Home Depot or Lowes and am pretty sure they were much less. I will probably pick one or two up at some point. They are cool.

I love that sign! Hadn't seen that anywhere. I remember my maternal grandmothers house with the big, big radio she had in the living room (no TV in her house). The house had been converted to electricty but my mother grew up hearing about houses that used gas lights and stoves back then that blew up. She never wanted a gas stove as a result. I do remember as a kid the heavy wooden door and baseboard moldings that were dark from age; and the electrical switches for the lights were these two black push buttons (on and off) set in a wall plate. Grandma's house also had a heating system that required shoveling in the coal until it got updated with that new fangled, modern oil tank system! 

My other grandma's house was on a farm and I remember thinking the dirt root cellar was kind of scary. She'd have her canned mason jars of fruit and vegetables she had put up lining the walls down there. It was dark, lit by just a few light bulbs along the way and you could smell the earthen floor. The potatoes were stored in large metal tubs of sand. Always thought when I do my Zombie Farmer theme of revisiting that in my haunt with body parts canned in jars and skulls and bones buried in the sand. My grandmother would be horrified at that thought for a halloween haunt!


----------



## frogkid11

PoCoHauntGal said:


> Saw this on ebay - would be great to create a hotel hallway.
> 
> www.ebay.ca/itm/6-GOTHIC-HALLWAY-Te...293?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eca1600fd
> 
> View attachment 176799


Hey PoCo - our local Rite Aid had these, along with a few other scene setters, and I picked it up in hopes of putting it at the end of my real hallway with a few of the floating candles hanging in front of it.


----------



## frogkid11

the hotel got her "knight" shift tonight - hahahaha. The plan is to put glow sticks inside the helmet to make the skull "glow" on the evening of the party. Kinda reminiscent of the old Scooby Doo sets.


----------



## StacyN

frogkid11 said:


> the hotel got her "knight" shift tonight - hahahaha. The plan is to put glow sticks inside the helmet to make the skull "glow" on the evening of the party. Kinda reminiscent of the old Scooby Doo sets.
> 
> View attachment 177302


You can't go wrong with Scooby Doo!!! LOVE IT!


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

That's worthy of a Scooby snack!


----------



## frogkid11

I had posted my directory board a few pages back and it's inspired by the lobby of The Hollywood Tower Hotel at Disney (aka The Tower of Terror):








Here is the beginning of the case that will hold the directory board. Next steps are to add a big chunky "block" to the top and add the letters to spell out "DIRECTORY" and then there is a half circle decoration that tops it all off. For now, here is a pic of the main part of the case. I simply used a tri-fold project display board and cut out the opening with a utility knife. The board I chose was colored black which became the inside of the case and I spray painted the outside Antique Brass. Now just need to dust it a little and add a few simple cobweb strands once all the pieces are finished.


----------



## Hilda

It was Yvette the Maid...
In the hall...
With a dagger.


----------



## Paint It Black

Hilda, the housekeeper is so adorable in her outfit. Are you quite sure she did it?!


----------



## talkingcatblues

Paint It Black said:


> Hilda, the housekeeper is so adorable in her outfit. Are you quite sure she did it?!


Check the victim's body for feathers!


----------



## frogkid11

Hilda - I'm going to have to demand that you return our hotel maid immediately  HAHAHAHAHA

She looks FANTASTIC!!! Did you make her uniform or buy it somewhere? And I see her feather duster just behind her -it looks wonderful.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ooo la la. Quite a fetching look there for someone who's dead.


----------



## Hilda

frogkid11 said:


> Hilda - I'm going to have to demand that you return our hotel maid immediately  HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> She looks FANTASTIC!!! Did you make her uniform or buy it somewhere? And I see her feather duster just behind her -it looks wonderful.


It's all your fault you know! When I saw your feather duster. I had to have one. Then once I had the feather duster. I had to have a maid. You know my husband is going to tell me we can't be friends pretty soon. This could get expensive. LOLOLOLOL
  

Edit: I just saw you asked about the uniform. A very inexpensive one from an online costume store. (Costume Craze?) I threw it in the online shopping cart when I was ordering some things for my little guy's costume. I added a little black pettiskirt I had under it for a little vavavoom. haha


----------



## frogkid11

Hilda said:


> It's all your fault you know! When I saw your feather duster. I had to have one. Then once I had the feather duster. I had to have a maid. You know my husband is going to tell me we can't be friends pretty soon. This could get expensive. LOLOLOLOL


And now that you have a feather duster and a maid, you're definitely going to need a bellhop !!! LOL OOOPPPPSSSS, didn't mean to suggest that and risk our friendship - I take it back 

Did you mention previously that you were going to disconnect the sound that comes out of that little table top broom that we turned in to a duster? If so, were you able to do it without impacting the movement? I haven't opened mine up yet to see if I can just clip the sound wire.


----------



## Hilda

I KNOW!!!! I had a burgundy blazer in my hand at Target this afternoon. I must resist the BellHop!! hahahaha 
I was not the one who was going to disconnect the sound. As annoying as it is... this is the ONLY prop my five year old actually likes! 
OK, so what is next for the hotel biz? I found myself 'aging' a perfectly good art deco tea set the other day (ala Tower of Terror)... You are a bad influence on me.


----------



## Bethany

Hilda & frogkid, hope to mail your packages this weekend.


----------



## frogkid11

Bethany said:


> Hilda & frogkid, hope to mail your packages this weekend.


Bethany, you are too sweet -but PLEASE don't rush to get my package in the mail this weekend given everything you have going on about your potential new home.


----------



## Bethany

frogkid11 said:


> Bethany, you are too sweet -but PLEASE don't rush to get my package in the mail this weekend given everything you have going on about your potential new home.


Well, I had sat down earlier in the week and addressed all the envelopes. Just have to add the whiskers & print me up some return address labels.


----------



## frogkid11

Well all you Hotel/ Dead&Breakfast followers - I have some more props to share thanks to the generosity of fellow member, StacyN. I picked up a HomeGoods Headless Horseman statue for her back in the early part of the season (she couldn't find one locally) and mailed it to her. She, in return, picked up a few vintage pieces and made me a few props for the hotel this year - HOW SWEET !!! The props are AWESOME - here they are: vintage sheet music from the era (the front cover is orange and black -how cool), a newspaper from 1945, and some luggage travel stickers. She made 3 authentic luggage tags, a hand towel for the guest bathroom with the hotel monogram, and a picture of the hotel with the logo in the upper corner so that I could print post cards for my guests!! Thanks StacyN - you are so creative and such a kind spirit !!!






























How are the rest of you coming along? We're getting close now......


----------



## Hilda

That is FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Awwwww... You can tell Stacy is good people. Those items are incredible!
(whispering) You may want to fix that typo. (wink) hahahaha


----------



## StacyN

Hilda said:


> That is FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Awwwww... You can tell Stacy is good people. Those items are incredible!
> (whispering) You may want to fix that typo. (wink) hahahaha


That's hilarious!


----------



## Jules17

Wow...your place is going to look awesome! !


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow Stacy, I saw Frogkid's post in another area and hadn't realized until now that you made the tags and embroidered towel! I am just blown away by you and others here.


----------



## frogkid11

We've had almost a straight week of rain, mist, and winds which has set me back in painting and finishing some of my props. Finally was able to paint the elevator dial, so here it is. Simply a combination of a half of a store bought ceiling medallion and a half circle cut out of styrofoam. I like the way the antique brass spray paint ate at portions of the styrofoam to give it an aged look. Last step is to make a pointer that will be attached to the center and pointing at an area off of the dial.

Lowe's stock photo of the celing medallion - simply cut it in half:








Turned out like this:


----------



## pumpkinpie

Omg that turned out amazingly!!!!


----------



## frogkid11

pumpkinpie said:


> Omg that turned out amazingly!!!!


Thank you pumpkinpie!


----------



## StacyN

Your elevator dial looks so great! I love the way the paint ate the styrofoam too...it looks like old metal now. Very cool! I really admire your attention to detail and realism. Your party is going to be FABULOUS!


----------



## frogkid11

StacyN said:


> Your elevator dial looks so great! I love the way the paint ate the styrofoam too...it looks like old metal now. Very cool! I really admire your attention to detail and realism. Your party is going to be FABULOUS!


Thank you Stacy! I, too, love the details and sometimes my talents don't live up to executing what's in my mind's eye. I truly appreciate your compliments given everything you have posted - you're definitely the queen of details !!


----------



## StacyN

frogkid11 said:


> Thank you Stacy! I, too, love the details and sometimes my talents don't live up to executing what's in my mind's eye. I truly appreciate your compliments given everything you have posted - you're definitely the queen of details !!


Thank-you frogkid..my obsession with details is both a blessing and a curse. hahaha I definitely understand how it feels when you see it in your mind one way...yet the finished product does not live up to your expectations. That has happened to me many a time!
However, I don't think you have anything to worry about when it comes to your Haunted Hotel theme. Everything I have seen so far is WONDERFUL!


----------



## Hilda

Oh sweet for the love of Halloween that is fantastic! First thing I did was look at the picture... and then instantly look at the wall in my foyer above the coat closet door. Yup. It would fit. Gotta have one! LOVE IT!!!!!!!! (Ohhhh GAAAAA Just remembered... a B&B probably does not have thirteen floors. Dang it!) hahaha

Fantastic work again Frogkid.


----------



## frogkid11

Hilda said:


> Oh sweet for the love of Halloween that is fantastic! First thing I did was look at the picture... and then instantly look at the wall in my foyer above the coat closet door. Yup. It would fit. Gotta have one! LOVE IT!!!!!!!! (Ohhhh GAAAAA Just remembered... a B&B probably does not have thirteen floors. Dang it!) hahaha
> 
> Fantastic work again Frogkid.


Thanks Hilda. How about an elevator in your Dead & Breakfast that goes to "other places" than 13 floors??? Just an idea....


----------



## Bethany

Frogkid, Looks Fantastic!! Going to have to keep all of this in mind! hmmm my elevator would be the coat closet, since the new house is all one floor. Gives me an idea, I may put in an elevator next year anyhow. Just another prop.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

I love these old elevator call plaques:















By the way, in Vancouver, the Marine Building is an art deco architectural wonder of the world and has probably the most beautiful elevators in the world! 
My Dad worked in this building for many years and we rode the elevators every year at Christmas to watch the Santa Claus parade from his office
window. Memories to last a lifetime.


----------



## PMTT

Amazing work!!! I keep coming back to this thread to look at your pictures over and over!!!


----------



## miles

Soooo this is the first I looked at this thread and I'm really bummed out I haven't looked before! This is fantastic! The attention to details has got me in (good) nerd fits. This is really really awesome. The possibilities! If you have any spare holes in the walls (lol) you could throw a dumbwaiter in there


----------



## frogkid11

miles said:


> Soooo this is the first I looked at this thread and I'm really bummed out I haven't looked before! This is fantastic! The attention to details has got me in (good) nerd fits. This is really really awesome. The possibilities! If you have any spare holes in the walls (lol) you could throw a dumbwaiter in there


Hey miles, sorry you have missed out on some of the fun but glad you finally stumbled across us. Thanks for all the compliments - it's means a lot to all of us as we try to put realism into the settings for our parties and haunts. Tag along as there is still a bit more to go, at least for me. My party is Saturday the 26th and I'm still putting final touches on a few props - thank goodness the menu and food set up is the easy part so I can focus on these props.

I think I may have to bust a new hole in the wall just to add a dumbwaiter


----------



## Paint It Black

Well, I don't have a hotel theme, but I so loved some of the ideas here, that I made this prop for our guest house in the mountains.










Found the suitcase this month at a rummage sale for $1.50, and probably would not have even given it a second look before I joined HF.


----------



## Bethany

frogkid11 said:


> Hey miles, sorry you have missed out on some of the fun but glad you finally stumbled across us. Thanks for all the compliments - it's means a lot to all of us as we try to put realism into the settings for our parties and haunts. Tag along as there is still a bit more to go, at least for me. My party is Saturday the 26th and I'm still putting final touches on a few props - thank goodness the menu and food set up is the easy part so I can focus on these props.
> 
> I think I may have to bust a new hole in the wall just to add a dumbwaiter


Don't give Hilda any more ideas!


----------



## Tannasgach

omg PIB, she looks fabulous!


----------



## frogkid11

Bethany said:


> Don't give Hilda any more ideas!


It's ok - she can just blame it on me when she is found slinging a sledgehammer at one of her walls


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well stopped in Hobby Lobby to start locating some items I needed for a few projects. I'm doing a simple key display board, and probably ended up buying the same keys already in a photo in this thread. They were by Tim Holtz and the clerk checked them for me and they also had the flat back (knew to look for it ). The Room Numbers I want to put above each key are brass, keys are silver, so I'm going to want to spray one or the other. Really hoped to skip that step but really couldn't find keys or appropriate sized numbers I liked. Grrrr. Picked up some eye hooks to hang it. Since I'm doing my "hotel" outside for my ToT haunt theme, I had to figure out where in the world I could hang it. Hope I can do so on one of our porch posts and set up a front desk next to it. It's by our front door, so conveniently located I guess.

Also picked up some wooden ball tops with a screw hole and two thick wooden dowels that I'm hoping turn out nice as part of my roped off area near the Out of Order Elevator. Still waivering if I should have gone the PVC route on this. Figure if I debated it any longer Halloween would be here! The hours are ticking away....

Question for you guys who are oh so crafty ....can you use wall stencils and use them on plastic sheeting? Wondering if any one has experimented with plastic spray paint or other paint used on this type of sheeting material. I would love to create wallpaper with a vintage look and don't want to spend a lot for the material and need it to hold up to the moisture/fog/condensation at night. Welcome any suggestions that could give me some height. I'm thinking I might use this on our garage door which is 7 feet high and also on our side fence which is also 7 feet high. Thanks.


----------



## Hilda

Bethany said:


> Don't give Hilda any more ideas!





frogkid11 said:


> It's ok - she can just blame it on me when she is found slinging a sledgehammer at one of her walls


I LOVE this thread!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Finally made it to Office Depot to pick up my sign lettering. One more thing I can cross of the list. Looked for it in Hobby Lobby earlier today but not something they carry so needed to go to an office supply store. I was hoping the set also had a few arrows in it but it doesn't. Drat. 

Our entry courtyard which will serve as the Hotel lobby, front desk and dining area has a fountain in it, which we haven't hooked up yet. It was a Costco special a number of years ago and looks like real stone. With Winter coming probably wouldn't have fill it until Spring but since I thought the Hotel would look nice with the fountain running, decided to fill it and hope the pump and lights work. Can't recall if the underwater lights have color reflectors or not but would love to add them if not. Can you buy just reflectors at Home Depot? I was really counting on our landscape lighting being installed before now but the guy who's going to do it went on vacation for a whole month (who goes on vacation in October let alone for a whole month?). My luck, but will make do somehow. Plan to put the Hotel dining chairs with bistro tables-for-two around the fountain area and think I'll be able to use cable ties to "lock down" my props to the chairs so the don't go walking off. Only setting up Halloween day but I'll be running around and can't always keep an eye on things. I think those Christmas tree topiaries we have will get pulled out and used around the Hotel as potted plants. Not sure about the white lights on them but some spider webbing is in order. 

BTW gotta say that elevator floor indicator, Frogkid, is spectacular. My elevator is still in the planning stage in my mind. Should have looked for a hot wire cutter at Hobby Lobby today to cut the foam board for it....I see many trips to the craft store in my future over the next two weeks!


----------



## Bethany

Love all the ideas & execution of them here. I do believe the coat closet in the new house will be an elevator for every Halloween party starting in 2014. I'm thinking the "last floor" will be "The Twilight Zone"..

OMG was looking for ideas, and found this:





I would have peed myself! Just sayin'


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OMG Bethany is that the scariest elevator prank I've ever seen and so well done! I really feel for those people in the elevator. First anyone would be on edge with the lights. But can't imagine what they thought when the lights came back on for the second time! Sure most thought they were losing their minds. That little girl was fantastic. She reminds me of the little girl in Stephen King's _Kingdom Hospital_ mini-series. 

I'm sure there were some cleanups in the elevator that day. I will never forget this video! Thanks so much.


----------



## The Red Hallows

Haha. I never get tired of the elevator prank. I always giggle.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Should be hitting the pillow but my minds a buzz with ideas and hubby is snoring at the moment. Just opened the white plastic lettering I bought tonight and separating the letters. It pushes into foamboard very nicely and stays in BTW. Think I have some black foamboard left over or will have to pick some of that up too. Only bought one package of lettering so am deciding between locations like: Front Desk, Check-In, Lobby, Dining Room, Elevator. I can use the V and the I and make arrows I figured out. Might be able to do Welcome but "welcome ghosts & ghouls" plus some of the other locations might be short some letters. 

I still want to do a sign for the Proprietor, George HOST, and have his grave stone out in the front of the Hotel (G. HOST MANOR INN) so it ties in with the Hotel being haunted. Not sure if anyone will pick up on it. Guess it will be a test of how long they linger and look at things. Since my set up is outside and mostly in the open I am still nervous about the weather come the 31st. Too soon to really get a good feel for it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BTW the Tim Holtz' Collage Keys (set of 4) which has this nice recessed area to add your key number or Hotel logo (calling this "Message" area) and comes with epoxy stickers to cover your design, does have some detail on the back of the key. Just noticed this this morning. While the flip of the Message area is flat with no detail, the key barrel is fully 3 dimensional so looks like a real skeleton key in that respect. 

Hobby Lobby has the set for 9.99 and I used the website's smartphone coupon for 40% off. 

Off to Dollar Tree later this a.m. to see what kind of contact paper I can pick up. Probably stop in Joann's looking for spider web design fabric to make little table cloths for my bistro tables. Not sure yet what I will do about the elevator design and surface of it. Will either paint or cover the standards for the roped off area. And need to find some material for the rope section. Thinking of a red or burgandy color similar to what you might see at movie theater event on the red carpet.


----------



## Hilda

I cannot wait to see everyone's hotels, motels and B&Bs completed! 
(she gets out a notepad and waits patiently for ideas to 'borrow' for next year)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Feeling good to finally be making some progress on my Hotel. Found some great spider and web fabric material on sale 50% off at Joann's for my bistro tablecloths. Joann's actually has a number of sales going on for halloween fabric, decor and baking. Had to keep blinders on to stay focused on my current projects. Still looking for some velvet-y fabric for the ropes at the elevator. Tried the remanant bin but no luck. I did get a free upholstry cardboard tube from the fabric department to wrap my ghost maid projection screen around when I'm ready to put it away so it doesn't wrinkle. They seldom give these away and tend to hold on to them for when people buy upholstry fabric and need a roll to wrap it on. The clerk said she could spare one and if I needed more to come back after this weekend when fabric sales are brisk and they might have additional extras. Thought I would pass that on.

Dollar Tree turned out to be a fruitful trip as well. Found a black 11 x 14 inch frame which they _don't_ usually stock (so heads up to check your store if you can use a frame this size). It's a perfect size for my hotel directory signage. I'll take out the plexiglass** and insert the black foamboard and add my lettering, then mount to a pole from the backside. Picked up a little frame for creating a Reserved sign for one of my bistro tables. Kind of had a spider legs design on it so will play off that. Oh and I bought a few rolls of the dark birch wood-grained contact paper like FrogKid used. _Thanks again Frogkid for sharing that tip with us._ They had two colors at my store and plenty of rolls in stock. It's looking like I may have to construct a front desk and so figure at least I will have some contact paper on hand.

**NOTE: Turns out they actually put glass in the frame so use caution when prying back the little clips and taking the glass out. My DT black foamboard fits nicely where the glass use to be.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Almost forgot to mention I picked up two of the sephia colored lenticulars DT had, both are of the man/skeleton with the top hat that has the small dog on his lap. One will go on his tombstone, the other on the Hotel plaque as Proprietor. I'll have "George", represented in the hotel lobby by a skeleton with a top hat on and he'll have his dog with him, my GR skeleton dog! And I _just_ remembered I bought a Sailor Moon Tuxedo costume from BuyCostumes this past summer to outfit him in! This lenticular turned out perfect for George. If anyone else has the GR skelly dog, you might want to look for this lenticular. It's rare to find lencticulars let alone photos with dogs in them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Do we have some parties this weekend? The thread is long and don't feel like looking back thru it now to see when the parties are scheduled. In any event, hope everything goes well, fun is had by all, and when you come up for air let us know how it went and post photos!


----------



## frogkid11

My party is this coming weekend, Saturday the 26th - so finishing up final details as we speak. Spent today creating the large lighted hotel sign for out front (I'll have pics to share shortly). Also finished my covered bridge that houses my Grandin Road Headless Horseman as the photo location for this year. I know, he doesn't go with the hotel theme, but I could not resist using him this year since I just got him.

How is everyone else's hotel, motel, D&B coming along?


----------



## frogkid11

Here is my lighted sign for my hotel. I borrowed the name from a fellow forum member (yes, I asked permission first) because I like how the name transforms to "The Death Hotel". In his version, he has a Pico Boo controller that makes the sign go from all white to just displaying "The Death Hotel" in red lights - it's really cool. I don't have the controller so I had to rig mine up so that the words were constantly in red and the remaining letters in white (don't know why they look pink here) but it will give the effect of how it went from The Grande Athena Hotel to The Death Hotel. I'll take some pictures during the day so you can see the entire sign but here is a shot at night to show the lit version.


----------



## wybiral

Very nice!


----------



## frogkid11

wybiral said:


> Very nice!


Thank you, wybiral, and welcome to the forum !!


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

_


Ghost of Spookie said:



Question for you guys who are oh so crafty ....can you use wall stencils and use them on plastic sheeting? Wondering if any one has experimented with plastic spray paint or other paint used on this type of sheeting material. I would love to create wallpaper with a vintage look and don't want to spend a lot for the material and need it to hold up to the moisture/fog/condensation at night. Welcome any suggestions that could give me some height. I'm thinking I might use this on our garage door which is 7 feet high and also on our side fence which is also 7 feet high. Thanks.

Click to expand...

_*I've seen both printed vinyl and plastic tablecloths with patterns (like damask) that easily could look like wallpaper. Same with shower curtains - as a matter of fact I've seen damask patterned ones at a local dollar type store. Walmart carries some too - the fabric shower curtains will be a little more expensive but you know they can take the moisture. *


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks Poco.  The shower curtain is an interesting idea. Do you really think Dollar Tree might have something like that? I do remember seeing a bath area but am always hitting other departments and never really looked to see what they carry. I like the waterproof aspect to it. I'm pretty low on funds until the end of the week so DT would help out. I'll check out the tablecloth area too.


Frogkid, love your sign. The typeface looks awesome. I was reading your post about not having a pico and was wondering if you couldn't add white light to the red part and light the whole sign white but also run your red lighting on a separate circuit using a flasher. As it heats up the flasher kicks in and will cause the red string to flash on and off. I'm sure the red would be visible and thereby light up that section to indicate your "message". Flashers are really cheap too, a few bucks, and you plug it into the outlet and then plug your string into the flasher. I'll see if I can find a link to post. i bought mine a few years back at an True Value or Ace Hardware store.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Frogkid, thanks to our seach engine here and the fact I remember posting about this device before I found this link for you: http://www.hardwareandtools.com/Coo...mpholder-Adapter-15-To-100-Watts-4169421.html these guys are listed as a Google Trusted shopping site BTW. Newegg.com also has them and w/shipping might be slightly better pricing. Here's an Ebay source that shows the packaging on it: http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/261298942505?lpid=82. As I mentioned I found mine locally so save on shipping.

Some places call this a flasher or sometimes a winker adapter or plug. I see the first store has it listed under blinkers. They use to use these years ago to add some animation of Christmas tree lights, now we have better controls but these do still serve a purpose, cost little and take up little room for the effect. They are not that commonly used so if you want to pursue this idea, make sure you have the part number etc with you when you check your local hardware store or just order online if you have enough time to get it in time. I had better luck with the smaller specialty hardware store as opposed to HD or Lowes.

They also use to have something called a winker that was a disk you inserted into a light socket or was a socket adapter that you screwed a light bulb into. The disk/special socket adapter effectively did a similar effect to the winker plug.


----------



## Jules17

Your sign turned out fantastic! Love the way it spells out "The Death Hotel"!


----------



## KirstenOellers

Thought I'd check in again with some updates...
Our hotel is slowely starting to look an abandoned hotel 

First a picture of the hallway turning into our lobby/reception area:
















Our luggage:








We started decorating what will be the diningroom. 















Looks like our hotel will be ready for the grand re-opening party on saturday!!!


----------



## frogkid11

KirstenOellers said:


> Thought I'd check in again with some updates...
> Our hotel is slowely starting to look an abandoned hotel
> 
> Looks like our hotel will be ready for the grand re-opening party on saturday!!!


Your hotel looks great, Kirsten. I do so love your luggage cart - how did you make it?


----------



## KirstenOellers

Thanks frogkid,

we are very happy with how it turned out. Our base is a square board on wheels. it's a little cart we use to move heavy furniture.
for the frame we used wood and a hoop that we had lying around.
Coverd it all in aluminiumfoil and distressed it with al little drybrushed black paint. 
It still looks kinda shiny in the pic but that's caused by the flash. 
in reality it looks like old and stained metal...


----------



## LittleBoo

Love the haunted hotel theme! We did one last year and looking at your great pics I'm wishing we were doing it again this year. 
In fact I just shared our "hotel rules" in the literature - poetry section. We had them printed up on blood spattered parchment and nailed to the front door. 

Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## frogkid11

LittleBoo said:


> Love the haunted hotel theme! We did one last year and looking at your great pics I'm wishing we were doing it again this year.
> In fact I just shared our "hotel rules" in the literature - poetry section. We had them printed up on blood spattered parchment and nailed to the front door.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pics!


Hey LittleBoo, thanks for checking us out. Do you happen to have pics of your hotel set up that you can share?


----------



## frogkid11

LittleBoo said:


> Love the haunted hotel theme! We did one last year and looking at your great pics I'm wishing we were doing it again this year.
> In fact I just shared our "hotel rules" in the literature - poetry section. We had them printed up on blood spattered parchment and nailed to the front door.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pics!


Hey LittleBoo, thanks for checking us out. Do you happen to have pics of your hotel set up that you can share?


----------



## Hilda

frogkid11 said:


> Hey LittleBoo, thanks for checking us out. Do you happen to have pics of your hotel set up that you can share?


I second that motion!


----------



## Hilda

KirstenOellers said:


> Thanks frogkid,
> 
> we are very happy with how it turned out. Our base is a square board on wheels. it's a little cart we use to move heavy furniture.
> for the frame we used wood and a hoop that we had lying around.
> Coverd it all in aluminiumfoil and distressed it with al little drybrushed black paint.
> It still looks kinda shiny in the pic but that's caused by the flash.
> in reality it looks like old and stained metal...


Oh Oh Oh LOVE the baggage cart!!


----------



## LittleBoo

We moved from the Midwest down to Florida, so lots of stuff is still in chaos... but if I can find the chips with the digital pics, I will happily post them.


----------



## frogkid11

Hilda said:


> Oh Oh Oh LOVE the baggage cart!!


I thought you might like that prop, Hilda. Now, you can't blame me when you find yourself at Home Depot tomorrow morning looking for an appliance moving cart


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Harbor Freight has some decent prices on the frame-and-wheels moving dollies and if you can get a 25% off coupon to use, even better deal. Might even be cheaper than plywood and screwing on 4 wheels.


----------



## KirstenOellers

frogkid11 said:


> I thought you might like that prop, Hilda. Now, you can't blame me when you find yourself at Home Depot tomorrow morning looking for an appliance moving cart



Lolll just blame me Hilda...takes some of the pressure of Frogkid


----------



## santopelek

oh very nice ideas
I`ve found a great app for halloween party https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=pl.toficsoft.halloween


----------



## Hilda

frogkid11 said:


> I thought you might like that prop, Hilda. Now, you can't blame me when you find yourself at Home Depot tomorrow morning looking for an appliance moving cart





KirstenOellers said:


> Lolll just blame me Hilda...takes some of the pressure of Frogkid


LOLOL I know what I am doing all winter!  Keep the inspiration coming!!


----------



## Bethany

Hilda said:


> LOLOL I know what I am doing all winter!  Keep the inspiration coming!!


Well Hilda, if you keep the hotel theme every year, I'll be sending you a little something before Halloween 2014.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Here's where my status is on things with this theme. I'm such a procrastinator but we've had so many other issues to suck up our time that I'm glad I'm just doing a Halloween Day haunt set up and not a party too. 

I'm not sure how Frogkid and Hilda removed the ostrich feathers from their feather dusters, but Libman makes a pretty sturdy duster and the handle and feathers are in there tightly! I hate to take an X-Acto to the feathers yet, and finally located my Big Lots dremel-like cutting tool so later today will try opening up the base where the feathers are attached. My hot glue gun is now located (almost all of our tools, my craft stuff, is still packed away) so hoping this project is pretty simple and straightforward. The tabletop witch's broom that I got from GR had little witch's hands on the broom and I was able to twist/break the glue bond there to get them off without damaging anything. Hoping to get this duster done today.

My Room Key Board parts are all gathered together although I still need primer for the wood and some wood glue for the wood embellishments. Will need primer for my poles that will end up being the roped off area at the elevator. Hope I can pull the elevator together like I want.

This weekend I will buy Dminor's Ghost Maid projection and try it out with a cheapie projector from CVS which I picked up last year. If it doesn't work well enough hubby will see if he can borrow one from his office for that night. Hoping next year we'll get a good projector so we have at least one that is super bright. The cheap ones are fine for some stuff so are still useful. The front of our house gets light from the street light so anything we project from those windows is competing with those darn street lights that wash the windows. The kids, and parents too, really enjoy seeing the projections so I do feel it's worth the price of a higher lumen machine. The prices keep coming down and the size of them has shrunk as well. _Is anyone else doing projections in their hotel?
_
Oh I'm also ready to set up my hotel directory board so should get the foamboard cut and letters mounted. 

As you can tell I am way behind all you guys but you've been my inspiration as well. Can't wait to here how the parties this weekend go and the reaction you get from your party goers.


----------



## frogkid11

Hey GOS, my feather duster had a long, silver wire that wrapped just inside of the feather duster handle and released the actual feathers. It was wrapped around several times and seemed like it would never end - but once it was undone, the feathers came out pretty easy.

Good luck with your set- up. My party is tomorrow and I've still yet to "dust" the hotel to make it more ancient but almost is everything is ready. I'll take pictures tomorrow and post here over the weekend.


----------



## KirstenOellers

Welllll...tonight it's partytime in our hotel... (right now it's 6 am on saturday 26th). Actually wintertime will be starting tonight so we'll have an extra hour to party!!! 
The hotel is pretty much finished..we need to add a little flickering light here and there and some more cobwebs and we're ready for the grand re-opening
This week I send out a tekstmessage to all our guests.

It was a newsletter from the Hotel. In it, we told everybody how hard we were working to get the hotel in shape for the party. And despite of some minor setbacks (which included a complete team of workers that went missing and modernisations that were done where the next day everything looked like 1953 all over again) we were sure the party would be a big hit.
That message really freaked out some of the recipiants loll

I guess it's safe to say we're as ready as we'll ever be. I'll take some pictures tonight with t he lights and all..

Just wanted to wish everybody a lot of fun who's parties will be this weekend...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Looking forward to hear about both of yours. I like the differences in themes.

Thanks Frogkid BTW for the tip on the wire. 

Hilda, when is your party?


----------



## Tannasgach

Just popping in to wish everyone a Happy Haunting on your hotel's Grand Opening tonight.  Remember if there's something you didn't finish, nobody will know but you, everyone else will be amazed at what you did accomplish; relax, have fun; and most important of all - don't forget to Take Pictures!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Tannasgash, when is your party? I was thinking of you the other day and wanted to check in on your B&B setup but ran short of time here. Can you link to your thread for me? I seem to think it was in a different area. All of you guys have been doing such an amazing job with all the detail you have added.


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Looking forward to hear about both of yours. I like the differences in themes.
> 
> Thanks Frogkid BTW for the tip on the wire.
> 
> Hilda, when is your party?


I too am looking forward to everyone's pictures! We are not having an actual party this year. We have sort of an 'open house' and friends and family can visit anytime over this weekend and the coming week. Last night a bunch of relatives came from New Jersey and brought a party with them! Food, fresh made apple cider donuts and fresh apple cider from a farm stand one of them runs. It was a HOOT. My B&B or whatever it is going to be is only a fraction finished. I am aiming for next year, but I got a lot of really positive feedback from anyone who visits. They can see where I am going with the decor and I am pleased with the enthusiasm. The hit of the night for the kids was the feather duster! They LOVE it!!!!!! I am so grateful for the heads up and how-to on this frogkid. Although I forgot to turn off the Spooky Phone, and it was ringing and talking randomly through the night while I was trying to sleep. hahahaha Hilarious!

Ohhhhh and I had a professional psychic show up and give us a little reading and all the positive energy we exude is keeping negative energy at bay... so apparently I am unhaunting my 'haunted hotel'? LOLOL

Good luck on everyone's parties and POST PICTURES!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I have a bunch of priming and painting to do tomorrow. Hope everything will be dried in time. I'm really cutting it close. Picked up a bunch of things from Michaels I needed for signage and such today. Decided to use outdoor paint on the wood so hopefully it will hold up for a few years.

Found our oscillating fan in storage and hope I will have the time to make the elevator and get to set up the moving hand in the doors. If I don't I'm probably going to want to do this set up again next year as well just so I can include it. 

I'm hoping an idea I have to mount the chandelier in our porch area will work and support it otherwise will have to nix it. It would look cool up and I haven't had the opportunity to use it yet (a Kmart deep clearance prop from several years ago--got lousy reviews on the motor but looks cool). 

Stopped in Joann's and found a foot of faux velvet at 50% off and some gold cording to use for my "theater" rope. Someone had suggested wrapping a pool noodle as the "rope filler" so that's the plan. 

I have a checklist of props to use, don't want to forget to something like I have in the past, and will try to set up some of the hotel scenery tomorrow that I think can be left out overnight. So much to do, so little time.

Have all the hotel parties happened already?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hey Frogkid, are your out of town guests still there? Unless I missed you posting in another thread was looking forward to hearing how your party went.


----------



## The Red Hallows

Hilda said:


> I too am looking forward to everyone's pictures! Ohhhhh and I had a professional psychic show up and give us a little reading and all the positive energy we exude is keeping negative energy at bay... so apparently I am unhaunting my 'haunted hotel'? LOLOL
> 
> Good luck on everyone's parties and POST PICTURES!!!!


So, should we except invitations early september for those flying in out from out of town next Halloween?


----------



## frogkid11

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hey Frogkid, are your out of town guests still there? Unless I missed you posting in another thread was looking forward to hearing how your party went.


Hi GOS. The out of town guests have left and now trying to get things back in some type of order  I'm currently collecting pictures from several that took them throughout the night and I'll post as soon as I "edit" -LOL


----------



## frogkid11

Ok, here are some pictures taken by one of my party guests since I didn't get a chance to snap any before the party. I had so much more envisioned for my first hotel and had so many more ideas as the time drew closer, but you have to draw the line somewhere. Everyone that attended the party seemed to love it and didn't know what else I had in store, so I'm content. Hope you enjoy my version of The Grande Athena Hotel:

















Autographed photos of infamous celebrity guests who previously stayed in the hotel:
















"Tired of waiting to check in":


----------



## StacyN

frogkid11...WOW! It all looks fabulous! Your directory came out great! And I am jealous of your ability to "spin" those stretchy webs! I have no skill with those whatsoever. 
Your guests were so lucky to have a host that put so much effort and attention to detail into creating a realistic setting and giving them a night to remember! GREAT JOB!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Frogkid I think it came out great. Hope you had a nice time with your out of town guests as well. Did they get something special in their room since they were staying at the Hotel? The vintage B&W photos were a nice touch.

I just love your front desk area and still am amazed at how you did it. Noticed the vacuum in your photo as well. People loved ours and the feather duster. I have a few photos I can post later today. Our last "guests" were around 8:30 I think and we cleaned up and packed it away at 8:45. Had it been a Friday night I think we would have had some late guest arrivals.


----------



## offmymeds

That looked awesome!! You did a fantastic job, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hilda

Wonderful!! That looks like so much fun! The details are fantastic. It was so nice sharing your process with you. Thank you.


----------



## frogkid11

Speaking of the infamous feather duster - can you believe that mine stopped working "mysteriously" right before the first guest arrived??? Luckily, my real out of town guests had seen it work on Friday night when we did a "dry run" with all of the main lights out so that the flickers of the sconces on the check in desk and in the directory sign created the ambiance. And then "mysteriously" the very next morning (the last 6 people left around 3:10 am on Sunday morning) it started working perfectly again. I just don't understand it - but I think the ghosts of the hotel had a hand in making my prop non-functional for 90% of my guests to see. LOL

Thanks for all the compliments and sharing this journey with me. It was a lot of fun and provided me the best opportunities for save the date messages, invitations, and even the post-card message the week of the party. Stay tuned for 2014 because I'm going to do my own take on Haunted Carnival with emphasis on the Sideshow of Freaks.

I do want to personally thank StacyN for creating so many of the details that made the hotel really come to life this year. She has some awesome skills on the computer!! Thanks Stacy !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tannasgach

oooh frogkid, your check in desk looks amazing, the webbing came out great and gotta love the bellhop. Sounds frustrating about the feather duster not working the night of your party and then starting the next day, I would be like, "Really?! You're gonna work now, after all my guests left, now you decide to work! 

We'll be partners in crime next year, I'm having a turn-of-the-century carnival with a freak show, gypsy witch, a traveling medicine man show and my Frankenstein corpse will be transformed into the _Beast Tamer_. Can't wait to brainstorm with ya.  Here's my boards on Pinterest -
http://www.pinterest.com/tannasgach/carnevil/
http://www.pinterest.com/tannasgach/freaks-geeks-and-shrieks/


----------



## frogkid11

Tannasgach said:


> oooh frogkid, your check in desk looks amazing, the webbing came out great and gotta love the bellhop. Sounds frustrating about the feather duster not working the night of your party and then starting the next day, I would be like, "Really?! You're gonna work now, after all my guests left, now you decide to work!
> 
> We'll be partners in crime next year, I'm having a turn-of-the-century carnival with a freak show, gypsy witch, a traveling medicine man show and my Frankenstein corpse will be transformed into the _Beast Tamer_. Can't wait to brainstorm with ya.  Here's my boards on Pinterest -
> http://www.pinterest.com/tannasgach/carnevil/
> http://www.pinterest.com/tannasgach/freaks-geeks-and-shrieks/


That's awesome, Tanna !!! I can't wait to share ideas back and forth. Thank for sending your pinterest pages. I don't have a pinterest account but I do look at others pins that publish them here - and I'm already starting collect a ton of pics!! Should we start a new thread devoted to our 2014 Carnival/Freak Show theme?


----------



## Hilda

I'm going to have to take over this thread then for next year. I never got to 'open' my D&B for 2013. You and Tanna are already off in another direction. LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Tannasgach

Hilda, I think Dawnski is doing a haunted hotel theme next year, if you haven't seen her work check out the Universal Monster thread, she's amazing.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*G Host Manor Inn Outdoor Haunted Hotel*

Unfortunately don't have many photos to share, but my outdoor haunted hotel setting was called "G. Host Manor Inn" (I set up the day of Halloween and take down that night). The owner/proprietor of the hotel was George Host, abbreviated to G HOST to reflect it was occupied by ghosts. Anyway George was a dog lover in his past and present life, and I used a skeleton with top hat to represent him (had planned to dress him in a tux prop but hubby liked him as a skeleton) and used the GrandinRoad skeleton dog prop as his dog. As the kids approached the courtyard they saw signage identifying the proprietor who was shown in a lenticular photograph (photo from either 99 Cent Only Store, Dollar Tree or Target's Dollar Bin). I displayed the sign with one of those easels I had from HomeGoods for artwork. Since I was cheap about it, I only bought one box of lettering, and unfortunately ended up with too few "Gs" for my sign--couldn't spell out George's name in full or instead say something like "with one of his dogs". I like using the lettering so will probably pick up another set during the year.

















My front desk was a metal bakers rack set up for the essentials: vintage phone, vintage looking desk bell, wilting Roses vase prop, hotel keys, some photos of past guests. Would have liked to have done a different desk set up but that didn't happen. The front desk area also had some drapery. I had figured out how to suspend the haunted chandelier which was to go in the Front Desk area but it got too late the night before halloween to set up and I was going to need my husband's help due to the height and being a 2-person job to suspend. Really had wanted that up this year. The haunted duster was dusting the baker's rack countertop and the haunted vacuum (Cracker Barrel) was cleaning the Front Desk area. 

At the Fountain in our courtyard we had set up several dining tables and positioned George at one of them. Tables were covered with some halloween spider web fabric I had bought from Joann's. Hubby actually liked the tablecloth idea which was surprising. I didn't agree with this but hubby moved George's table further away from the fountain because it was more out of the wind, and he offered to sit outside all night to guard the skeleton and dog props while handing out candy (skeleton was zip tied to the chair but the dog we didn't have time to do an "anti-theft leash"). 

















I will have to come back and post a photo of my directory (above). The one I took that night was too blurry and I haven't packed that sign away yet. I used those white plastic letters pushed into black foam board from Dollar Tree and encased in a Dollar Tree 11x14 frame. It was mounted to a pole and set out near the driveway. I unfortunately never got around to doing the elevator (with or without the severed hand stuck in between the doors). The hotel rooms were a Scene Setter of a vintage hotel wing and was affixed to the garage door and flanked by faux potted plants. I never got around to finishing the hotel name sign and was kind of bummed about this. I did put the name of the hotel on the directory though to make up for it. 

I used Dminor's Rona Ghost Maid projection, big hit, in the hotel room above the main garage. Got lots of comments from the kids as well as some parents. One of our other hotel rooms visible from the street had a ghostly poster prop of a vintage dressed woman holding a baby in her arms. It was black light lit. I was able to suspend my Illusive Concepts Headless Ghost prop behind our water fountain in the courtyard and loved his look. Probably a bit more I could add but that was pretty much it. Oh and GR's Victoria, Stone Lady, Helsa and Stone Man were at the other tables. Can't believe I forgot to get a picture of them. Disappointed I didn't get to pull off the elevator idea I wanted to get done. And I had intended to put a graveyard outside the courtyard area with a tombstone for George (bought two lenticulars of the man and dog photo frame for this purpose) and a tombstone for Bonez. I'm contemplating doing this theme again next year and adding more to it. We'll see. I have another Bonez I could use and two resin dogs who could all be visiting the gravesite, maybe dropping off flowers and bones for the deceased. I'd like to do some foam facade work this coming year and maybe make it a whole yard walk-thru.

















Most importantly I think the kids enjoyed it and it was a nice night here for Halloween.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks guys. I added the Directory photo above. Had cobwebs hanging off it for Halloween and a crow sitting on top. I had a lot of fun pulling things together for this theme and loved all the inspiration I got from this thread.

BTW I used one of those Tiki brand cast iron tiki pole stands for anchoring and supporting my pole signage. Had my elevator gotten made in time, I was going to use two more of the tiki bases to support the poles for the roped off area. Bought a few when Orchard Supply Hardware was closing out of them and then cleared out Walmart's remaining supply this past summer when they had summer items on sale for more than half off. Worked well for the Hotel Directory. When I originally bought them, I planned to use them to hold static props or jungle torches for Halloween. Plus they do double duty during the summer with tiki torches in the landscaping. Not really something you notice but thought I'd mention in case anyone else is looking for supports similar to this.


----------



## Hilda

We took our son to The Railroad Museum of Pennsylvania for his birthday, and while we were there... hahaha vintage LUGGAGE!! 
I was thinking of us and how much we would love to get our hands on these...


----------



## frogkid11

That luggage is absolutely gorgeous, Hilda !!! Thanks for taking the pic and sharing.


----------



## KirstenOellers

Checking back in here...
we had some frantic days overhere so wasn't able to check in sooner...
no pictures yet but hubbie did some filming in our Haunted Hotel nightof the party 
Wanted to share it...it is a tour of the hotelgrounds before all the guests arived...
(It's a silent movie for the most part lol)
Nevermind the not-so-scary-but -rather-funny gohst ...it's just me trying to avoid being caught on camera

Pictures will folloow shortly...now I have to check out what everybody on the forum has been up to


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Frogkid your hotel pics look just fabulous!!! Your whole front desk area is spot on. Do you have a better pic of your bellhop? Your sign turned out nice too. Were you able to get it to light up?

Kirstenoellers your lobby looked terrifying too! I don't think I would ever check in there! 

GOS, loved your signage and ghost windows.

Hilda I look forward to seeing your d&d pics next year!


----------



## JustWhisper

Great thread. Everyone's hotel themes look killer. Frogkid.................amazing.

Hilda............WOW.


----------



## The Red Hallows

Is there a 2014 thread running around that I can't find?


----------



## frogkid11

TRH, forum member dawnski is doing this theme for 2014 and here is her link:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...33612-2014-haunted-hotel-halloween-party.html


----------



## swendi

Hey there @KristenOellers
Where did you get all of those great Baxter boxes?



KirstenOellers said:


> View attachment 174080
> 
> View attachment 174081


----------

